# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  29 May 2011: CDMA-Tool v1.53 released - flash read/write and more

## Shamseldeen Victory

29 May 2011: CDMA-Tool v1.53 released - flash read/write and more  *CDMA-Tool v1.53 released*
.Haier-C2000 old variant flashing supported
.Haier-C2010 old variant flashing supported
.Haier-C3000 old variant flashing supported
.Haier-C3010 old variant flashing supported
.Haier-C2030 flashing supported (Emergency mode)
.Haier-C2030 flash read supported (Emergency mode)
.Haier-C2040 flashing supported
.Haier-C2040 flash read supported
.Haier-C5100 flashing supported
.Haier-C5100 flash read supported
.Haier-C6300 flashing supported
.Haier-C6300 flash read supported
.Haier-C2076 flashing supported (Emergency mode)
.Haier-C2076 flash read supported (Emergency mode)
.Haier-C300 flashing supported (Emergency mode)
.Haier-C300 flash read supported (Emergency mode)
.Haier-C3010 flashing supported
.Haier-C301 flashing supported
.Haier-C8989 (Indonesia) flashing supported
.Samsung-SCH-B119 flashing supported (Emergency mode)
.Samsung-SCH-B159 flashing supported (Emergency mode)
.Samsung-SCH-B379 flashing supported (Emergency mode)
.Haier-C5000 "old" modifications supported     *As ordinary, non-stop free (no any additional payments required) updates during last 6 years, as nobody else...*  *Infinity-Box 6 (six) years non-stop free updates and support*:الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] activation for Infinity-Box users
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

مشكور اخي على المتابعة

----------

